# Steak and gunpowder



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2011)

Grilled up some chuckeyes and some baby bellas soaked in Rev Marvins Hot. Those were great!
Also had some loaded mash (in a tub) and some spinach with red wine vinegar.
































Wife made a Vermont oatmeal maple pie.






My new Ruger. Only have 101 rounds through it.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 4, 2011)

Fantastic look'n plate of food!!!  The mash has my name on it too!

Sweet gun.  Prob my 2nd fav, only to a Beretta 12ga, is the 10/22.

Great post with great pix.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I guess nobody will mess with scottys plate! Excellent meal there buddy!


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow ... Great lookin' plate and that pie looks killer!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, and another EPIC cutting board made by my Dad (Trekr).


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait, I thought cutting boards were supposed to be grease stained and ugly looking?


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 4, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and another EPIC cutting board made by my Dad (Trekr).



Great lookin board Scotty, your Dad is a real craftsman!

Nick you are thinking of a whole hog table


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Wait, I thought cutting boards were supposed to be grease stained and ugly looking?



Yeah!  Take Pig's cutting board, that is what they're supposed to look like.

Awesome overall pic's and eats!


----------



## Griff (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Scotty.  Been a while since we've had any firearm pics.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nice Scotty.  Been a while since we've had any firearm pics.


Yeah buddy!

Those are 115gr Blazers FMJ, and 147gr Federal Hydrashoks JHP.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks great in all aspects.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks great. Got a recipe for that pie?


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks killer, the meal I mean, the gun is just a thing of beauty


----------



## Don Cash (Jun 5, 2011)

Top to bottom, love everything about this post!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2011)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great. Got a recipe for that pie?



1 sheet refrigerated pie pastry
4 eggs
1 cup sugar
3 tbs AP flour
1 t cinnamon
1/2 t salt
1 cup quick cooking oats
3/4 cup corn syrup
1/2 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup melted butter
3 t vanilla extract
1 cup flaked coconut

combine eggs, sugar, flour, cinnamon and salt.
add oats, syrups, butter and vanilla 
pour into crust
sprinkle with coconut.
350' oven for 50-60 minutes
serve with ice cream drizzled with maple syrup.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Jun 5, 2011)

that looks really, really good!


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 12, 2011)

* Wow, you've got all my favorites right there!  Steak, mushrooms, pie and Ruger !     
I've got the SR9 and M77 Mark II, both in stainless.    Very nice post.....      *


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks! Those are spent 115gr Blazers and 147gr Federal Hydrashoks.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 13, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This looks great Scotty, thanks for sharing, I'm going to give it a try .... Can I use "Log Cabin"


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2011)

NO !!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 13, 2011)

Now do that be light or dark on the Karo?  Looks great. Hey now tell me about the pistolo. I might be fixing to need to buy one soonish. Love my Sig 226 .40 but I have to give it up sniff sniff. Guess thats a 9 since it say M95 or similar. How much is it what calibers available etc. Looks like it might have some exotic safety features or it could be the way the light was shining on it. Do it come in black SS? Where is the best place to get one etc? Thanks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 14, 2011)

Light.

It's a 9. 15+1 round capacity. I paid $325 for it new. The P series comes in 9mm, .40 S&W, and 45 ACP. This model has a decocker that doubles as a manual safety. It's SS or blued alloy steel.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruger_P_series
Definitely the best BANG for the buck out there.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey thanks. Looks like it might work out where the city guv'ment let me buy the Sig. When I told them I was wanting to buy it they had me take it to a real well equipped gun shoppe to get it appraised. The fella said it was 90% like new..would last forever and I should buy it. He wrote on the appraisal it was worth between 450-500 at retail. He say if he had a new version of it would cost a thousand bucks. Now I have seen em at Cabelas for 899. He also had the fancy pistol which shoots the little rifle bullets FN Brand. Wow that thing is light as a feather. Has a little longer barrell on it than I am accoustomed. Figger it need to travel a bit to utilize all that powder.  1300 bucks for that one.


----------

